# Kuota in San Diego?



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Just curious if anyone is riding a Kuota and how they like it. Also wondering if any LBS around SD carry the bikes or complete frames. Kuota's NA website seems to be broken, so I can't perform a dealer search. Would like to get more info on these bikes as I am currently researching for an upcoming purchase and want to consider as many different carbon race bikes as possible.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

According to a Kuota dealer I know, Kuota told USA to F.O.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

That would seem strange. There's been a distributor in Montreal and somebody there has chimed in on threads in RBR before so maybe they'll clarify that here or in the other thread in the manufacturer's forums.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Kristatos said:


> That would seem strange. There's been a distributor in Montreal and somebody there has chimed in on threads in RBR before so maybe they'll clarify that here or in the other thread in the manufacturer's forums.


Aye. I was just talking to my TIME rep about it, and he's going to check with his buddy at Kuota.


----------



## Albacore (Feb 16, 2006)

The only Kuota dealer I know of is Tri Lab in Redondo Beach. I have a Kuota Kredo and I love it.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Aye. I was just talking to my TIME rep about it, and he's going to check with his buddy at Kuota.


Tell Ryan I send my regards! LOL!

Things aren't quite as dire as Kuota telling the US to 'F Off'...but it isn't a great situation at the moment.

Kuota is in the process of undergoing a distributorship change. The old North American distributor (who was based in Montreal Canada) Eurospek has gone out of business. The person who was running the show there has been looking for a financial backer for @ 8 weeks, and was unable to find a suitable partner.

So Kuota Italy found a new distributor that will be taking over. They began this process about a week ago, so there are still many questions to be answered and issues to be sorted out. 

Because the new distributor is also Canadian based, there will be some hurdles to overcome with regards to getting bikes delivered to the US in a timely and cost effective manner, so there are logistic things that must be dealt with. The new distributor has to have an opportunity to get on top of the situation and it will take a little for them to get fully up to speed.

They are concerned about the perception of the brand here in the US as well as the few customers who are awaiting warranty situations to be resolved. They will attack warranty first and then handle the process of repairing relationships with anyone (dealers) who feels they have been mishandled by the old distributor or the brand.

It's a process, and one that has only now started. So it will take awhile to get all these things ironed out.

In the meantime, I will continue to try to address any concerns as best as I can, though at the moment there isn't much that can be done until the new distributor gets inventory and is ready to move forward.

Thanks for letting me clarify things even if it only marginally helps.

[email protected]


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Tino Chiappelli said:


> Tell Ryan I send my regards! LOL!
> 
> Things aren't quite as dire as Kuota telling the US to 'F Off'...but it isn't a great situation at the moment.
> 
> ...


Cool. If you haven't already, you might want to post this over at the Bicycle Retailer forum, too. It was a dealer there that posted that Kuota was DOA and recommended that dealers not pay their bills and ship their remaining bikes to Kuota.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Cool. If you haven't already, you might want to post this over at the Bicycle Retailer forum, too. It was a dealer there that posted that Kuota was DOA and recommended that dealers not pay their bills and ship their remaining bikes to Kuota.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll head over there to see what I may be able to do.

BRAIN is running a piece tomorrow I believe on the Kuota distribution change...hopefully it helps.


----------



## Roadnoob (Feb 4, 2005)

What size you looking for? My buddy got a new Time and switch the gruppo to the new bike. It's a 2009 Kredo, same color scheme as the Ouch Cycling Kredo from a couple years ago. I think the frame is a Large with integrated seat post. Were in San Diego too.

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/pro-bike-floyd-landis-ouch-kuota-kredo-ultra-20424/


----------

